# My cats gave me a Christmas gift!



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I woke up in the middle of the night on Christmas Eve and received the sweetest gift. All three cats were snuggled up to me asleep. They have never slept peacefully all together before. It is usually a disaster.

It is funny how the little things can really make your holidays.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

awesome Christmas gift there


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is precious!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Oo I love that... that's awesome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

wow! you lucky "dog" you!  that was definitely one of my christmas wishes. unfortunately, didn't quite get what i wanted this year. oh well. maybe next year?


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

wow! That must've been a great Christmas present.


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

what a wonderful christmas gift!!!


----------

